# Morning madness!



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Phew!

Mornings are certainly a whirlwind when you have a new puppy and 2 children getting ready to go to two different schools! I wouldnt mind but boo can fit through the stairgate on our lounge door! Lol, so the kids are all over the place and im
Chasing boo back to the lounge constantly!! Catching her in the garden is not fun in the dark and freezing cold!  never mind... Those gorgeous morning puppy kisses make it all worthwile .... 6:30 am today, which isnt two bad really, i think she would have gone longer but she hears my son wake up, so thats it then, hubby had a nice lie in though! .
Happily now, calm has been restored, Boo is asleep, the kids are at school and i am just settling down to watch 'its me or the dog'!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

So much for morning madness... The rest of the day has been pretty mad too! Please someone, tell me it gets easier????


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol can't say for sure but I know that Vincent has SO much more energy than he had when we got him


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

It gets easier! ..........I promise! Lol

Back in the days when Rufus was a small pup we actually used to pop him back in his crate at the busiest time in the morning ....... getting everyone breakfasted, packed lunches made, permission forms signed etc! ....... definitely no time for puppy toilet watching and prevention of school bag and school shoe chewing!

It's easier with Basil as Rufus and Basil entertain each other in the mornings. We've been there though and it's soooooooooo much better now. Hang on in there!

Karen xx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Lol can't say for sure but I know that Vincent has SO much more energy than he had when we got him


Eeek! You mean it gets worse??  lol!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Eeek! You mean it gets worse??  lol!!!


......maybe only briefly .....lol

xx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> It gets easier! ..........I promise! Lol
> 
> Back in the days when Rufus was a small pup we actually used to pop him back in his crate at the busiest time in the morning ....... getting everyone breakfasted, packed lunches made, permission forms signed etc! ....... definitely no time for puppy toilet watching and prevention of school bag and school shoe chewing!
> 
> ...


Phew... Thats a relief!!! Im
Hoping to do the same with the crate but she is still getting used to it at the moment, i have been clicker training her with the crate, so hopefully we will make some progress there soon!  To be fair, at the moment she greets us all, runs around like a mad thing and eventually it all peaks and she zonks out, i carried her round on the school run this morning, but i am going to have to leave her in her crate and go out to school for the first time today! Fingers crossed all goes well :/


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> ......maybe only briefly .....lol
> 
> xx


Thats ok then, as long as i only have to surrender my sanity briefly, we should just about scrape through! :juggle:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:iagree: about using the crate in the morning. If I hadn't done that we never would have made it to school! I don't need to use it any more now as Obi seems to have sussed the routine and usually goes and finds a nice comfy spot to watch us all :spy: He is funny. If he could talk I'm sure he'd be telling the kids what to do!


----------

